# Primary School - Public or Private?



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

The quality of education and Australia Uni is one of the best in the world and furthermore it is near to Asia. I'm from Malaysia and in the midst of applying my PR. I have not decide which state to go but my migration consultant advice that Sydney is the best place to get an IT Job. I'm in my early 40.

I have two kids age 12 and 9 respectively. By the time I move to Australia after accumulating 2 years for the Permanent PR, both of them would have been in their high chool then. Appreciate if someone can tell me what is the average annual fee for private and public high school in Australia? Are the standard of these schools is very different in term of of quality? 

TQ for you reply!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi WalterC, 

Sydney is also one of the most expensive cities here. Melbourne is another city with lots of IT. If you check out the "Please read...." post that has a links to jobs on it and you can check for your speciality. 

I think the fees depend on the schools. There is a link in the "Please read..." post for schools but I'm not sure whether the schools usually put fees on the website. I don't have kids so I can't give you any personal advice but I'm sure some other members will be along to give their experiences.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

As Karen said, for IT Sydney or Melbourne are probably the best places to be.

School fees will depend on the individual school. Of course private (Independent) schools will be a lot higher. For Independent schools here in Victoria fees can range from $1.5K per term up to $5K (with 3 terms a year). Our boys go to a Government run school and fees are around $450 each per year.

Again, the standard of schools varies between States/suburbs. You can get very good Government run schools. 

When visited a few schools on our validation trip and chose the school the boys are attending based upon the 'feel' we got when we walked around the school, recommendations and location.

Dolly


----------



## RichardK (May 30, 2008)

I live in Sydney. My eldest child starts High school next year, at a private school, appr. $7500/year. 

When my next child goes there, cost is 75% of eldest.

This is typical of most middle-range private schools.

Top-end schools cost between $15k-$20k/year.

Some of the public High schools get very high placements in the graded lists of top-performing students HSC results


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

While back in Oz, my kids went to public/state school.
Couldnt have been happier.
Cost was about $400 per year each


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

If you are on a PR visa Public Schools in NSW will cost you the same as it does for Australian nationals ie uniforms, some texts, some stationery etc. If you are on a Temporary visa, can't remember the number, you will have to pay around $4500 per child per year for public school. This is when it's prudent to look at private schools. Some are much cheaper.


----------

